# Surge from co2 tank



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

Good day. I have a 20lb co2 tank hooked up to a sera flore reactor. I maintain my drop checker fluid. I was running the co2 at less than 1/2 psi because with a reactor there is no resistance like a diffuser as you all know. Everything has been consistent with my drop checker and the needle on the co2 tank hasn’t moved in months. (I don’t run as much co2 as the phenomenal planted tanks it’s more to give the plants enough of an assist to combat black beard). On the day I had my surge the psi from the tank had moved up enough that the reactor had a huge gap of air in it and my drop checker was yellow. I caught it before the fish started gasping and shut it down until I have time to reset it all. 

Sorry for the novel, the question is does anyone have experience/advice for these surges? I don’t want my tank to be killed while I’m at work. From what I can tell the issue must lie with the regulator?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Sounds like your regulator is failing.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Your tank is close to empty? There tends to be a surge at the end and pressure needs to be dialed back a bit


----------

